# this is a rhom ryte



## j0kergrizzly (Oct 29, 2003)

is this a rhom. at the pet store it was marked as a black piranha, but i would like to kno what yew pple think it is. i think it is a rhom, but then again i could b wrong tell me what you think yea


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

it looks like a rhom but i dont kno, I not to good at identifaction and the pic is a lil blury. Could possibily be a spilo too, but again i dont kno. nice looking fish though


----------



## j0kergrizzly (Oct 29, 2003)

here's another pic. if it's not a rhom then is it just as aggresive, or should it be.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I would suggest you post the picture in the piranha species identification forum so Frank and others can identify that for you. Rhoms can be very difficult to identify sometimes.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Just based on the pics it does look like a Rhom. Hard to tell though since the pics are not the best.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd say S. spilopleura CF


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i would say spilo cf as it has no terminal band on its tail fin.
it is young though so 75% spilo cf 25% rhom.
dixon


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like a rhom but too small to be sure. Terminal band doesn't always show at that age on rhoms


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

It is a peruvian rhom. I got the same kind. Mine is really boring.


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

looks like young rhom


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

look like a Ruby Red Spilo

I had one that size before my rhom


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

rhom.


----------

